# Degu eating sand!!!!



## Paws89 (May 16, 2010)

My degu that i rescued has a funny habit of eating dust sand and i am not sure if this is normal :confused1:
He is a happy little monster and he seems healthy enough i was just wondering if it is a bad habit


----------



## NightwishRaven999 (Apr 18, 2010)

How old is this degu ?
Most young degus, especially lone ones do not know what the sandbath is for. Degus are animals that learn by watching other degus.
If they see their mom rolling in the sand, they will eventually figure out they must do the same. If a degu is alone and has never taken a sandbath or seen another degu take a sandbath, chances are he will not know what it is for.

Take some of the sand and sprinkle it one his back.
Sprinkle some on the bedding as well...you may find him rolling around.

He/she will eventually learn how to use the sand.


----------



## Paws89 (May 16, 2010)

Hi
Thanks for the reply, i am not sure how old he is but he knows how to use a sand bath. He rolls in it for a while and then when he gets bored he starts to eat it. He is not on his own in the cage and will sometimes barge his way to get in the sand bath but after he has had enough he just sits in the sand bath and eats the sand


----------



## NightwishRaven999 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thats entirely normal then.
From your first post, I assumed you meant he didnt know how to use it and just ate it. 
Degus will sit in their bath for many minutes...its something that gives them lots of enjoyment. They will even hide food or treats in the sand and eat little bits of it...silly degus :lol:


----------



## Paws89 (May 16, 2010)

NightwishRaven999 said:


> Thats entirely normal then.
> From your first post, I assumed you meant he didnt know how to use it and just ate it.
> Degus will sit in their bath for many minutes...its something that gives them lots of enjoyment. They will even hide food or treats in the sand and eat little bits of it...silly degus :lol:


Thanks for the advise, at least i know not to worry about him now. Its a relief really as its hard to find any info on it :thumbup:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I am pretty sure that eating sand is quite normal...I believe that it aids with digestion anyway!


----------



## Paws89 (May 16, 2010)

cherrie_b said:


> I am pretty sure that eating sand is quite normal...I believe that it aids with digestion anyway!


Thanks for the advise i think its just me being a paranoid owner


----------

